# 404th Fighter Group History



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Found this pdf on the 404th Fighter Group History and thought a few might be interesting. I dont remember where on the internet I found this so if you find the source please post it as more may be interested in the subject.

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks Mic ~ posted and saved for the data base

E


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Good find!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Guy's.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2008)

Cheers for that, Paul. Great stuff.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Cheers for that, Paul. Great stuff.



Thanks Eric,


----------



## RichNH (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't believe I found this site. My father, John Zore, was in the 506th Fighter Squadron. I have a badly beat up copy of Leap Off on my book shelf and some of the pics in this PDF are in that book. Thank you so much for putting this online. I will pass this file onto my brothers and sisters.

Rich Zore


----------



## RichNH (Feb 13, 2012)

Is it possible you found the link here? http://www.winkton.net/Leap Off/LeapOffPdf3.pdf


----------



## RichNH (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, I think so. Here's a higher page. WWW.Winkton.net If you follow the link it tells who put the PDF together, Captain Andrew F Wilson wrote Leap Off in 1945 and Bill Lee, a former pilot of the 507th Squadron put together the PDF.

Rich


----------

